# xCooperx 29Gallon Journal More Pics Update



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

To see the Beggining of my Journal Pls. Click Here *JOURNAL BEGINS* :thumbsup: 


















:wink: *Latest Tank Spec*:wink: 
2x 65watts Coralife 6700k and 9325k Combination = 3.1wpg Photo Period: 9 hrs 11:00am - 8:00pm
100% Seachem Flourite 35lbs. (2.5 Inch depth at the front and 3inch Depth at the Back)
Pressurized Co2 w/ JBJ Regulator, 5lbs Tank and DIY Inline Reactor
Rena Xp2 Canister Filter
150 Watts Acura Heater
IE Dosing: 1/4 KNO3, 1/16 KH2PO4, 5ml Seachem Flourish, Dosing Iron soon

 *Water Parameters as of now:* 
Ph: 6.9
Kh: 8
Gh: 11
Nitrate: 20ppm

:bounce: *Plants* :bounce: 
Rotala Rotondufilia
Rotala Colorata
Rotala Indica
Rotala Wallichii
Limnophila Aromatica
Hemianthus Micranthemoides (Babytears)
Elantine Triandra
Riccia Fluitans
Anubias Nana
Blyxa Japonica
Heteranthera Zosterifolia (Stargrass)
Rotala Macranda 
Ludwigia Cuba

:flick: *Algae that i destroy* :flick: 
Brown Algae 
Green Spot Algae
Green Water





























Elatine Triandra









L. Aromatica and P. Palusturis


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Behind the blur image,i can roughly make out the current look of your tank. Kinda excited about you posting clearer pictures,but as of what i can make out,it looks great!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

........................tease


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> ........................tease


yeah really almost worst than scolly....

well maybe not that bad...

- fish newb -


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks for the comments , i posted the main photos, check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Lookin' Goooood Cooper! Keep up the great work - you're going to have a massive jungle on your hands before too long with all those fast growing stems! Everything looks really lush and healthy - great job!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice tank. Everything looks real healthy.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

do you find that the 20 watts help at all?


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

I say it looks really great. Simple layout but yet very beautiful.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah noobinator, i found out that the 20 watts help, especially at the front corner of the tank, i found out that its just the balance setup if you have a DIY co2, all the plants are pearling evryday including the high light plants like L. Aromatica, if i try to turn off the Flourecent you'll see the different.

Youho thank you very much for the comment
Jen thanks


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

finally real pics!

looks great! very lush and green!

- fish newb -


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> yeah noobinator, i found out that the 20 watts help, especially at the front corner of the tank, i found out that its just the balance setup if you have a DIY co2, all the plants are pearling evryday including the high light plants like L. Aromatica, if i try to tirn off the NO you'll see the different.
> 
> Youho thank you very much for the comment
> Jen thanks


the reason i ask is because my 30XH was 65W over it now, however i do have my old strip still, but since my tank is only 1ft from front to back, i didn't know if it would be worth it.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

try putting it and see the difference, Good reflector also help, i use the inside bag of potato chip as a reflector on my 20watts NO, Mylar sheet will also do the trick


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

xcooperx said:


> i use the inside bag of potato chip as a reflector on my 20watts NO


 That is really creative and environmentally friendly..now why didn't i think of that(scratches head)haha


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Okay Time for UPDATES!!!!

Latest Spec: :icon_idea 
I changed the FLourite to ADA AS
Im now using a Rhinox 2000
2x55 watts Coralife

*Before (Substrate is Flourite)* :icon_lol: 









*After (ADA AS)* :hihi: 

























HC









I dont know where im gonna put the Hairgrass on the Pot (any suggestion??)
Some of the plants are still recovering, if you notice they are in bend position.
Sorry for the image quality i just use my Video Cam Photo.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I like the after pictures with the aquasoil. What is that bushy midground plant on the left side of your tank? Good job with your tank.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

the red one? its Ludwigia Arcuata x Repens


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I like both set ups. Good luck with your new one.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> the red one? its Ludwigia Arcuata x Repens


no coop..I think PasD is talking about the one to the left of the downois and to the right of the dwarf Lobelia <are those the ones I sent you? Looks good...>


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> no coop..I think PasD is talking about the one to the left of the downois and to the right of the dwarf Lobelia <are those the ones I sent you? Looks good...>


Fresh newby, thanks that was exactly what I was trying to figure out.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

oh i see, the red one is Rotala Colorata and the green is stargrass


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I think they might mean the riccia?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

lol, yeah thats riccia, it is attaches to a stone


----------



## notropis (Sep 16, 2005)

I really like the twiggy driftwood!!:bounce:


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

what are those round-leaf plants?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

The round leaf is Hydrocotyle verticillata, a very beautiful plant perfect for Midground to foreground


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Update:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Very beautiful. I can't wait to see the HC fill in. Are you going to get more red plants?
Huy


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah, im still looking for Ludwigia Arcuta, nice avatar, why you killed the hokage, lol


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Looking good, coop


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Some Shots on my tank:










Rotala Rotundifolia









HC









Ludwigia Arcuta x Repens









6pm Pearling


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> yeah, im still looking for Ludwigia Arcuta, nice avatar, why you killed the hokage, lol


Sorry it was too tempting. lol


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

And you got a sex change!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

looks like Naruto fans are here :thumbsup:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Haha of course we're here.

Tank is looking awesome!


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

lol naruto  nice pics don't ask why i'm here so late i can't sleep


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

lol, thanks for the comments


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

tank is looking awesome!!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Pic's UPDATE


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

wow it looks wayyy better than before ! I think i will save my 55 gallon for something else and start small with like a 20 gallon or 29


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice growth!!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Goes to show how well stem plants grow in AS!

Are you using powersand, coop?

Whats your dosing regimen like, if your using one.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Few Powersand and 100% AS, no dosing for the moment, maybe next week, i dont see any deficiency right now thats why.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Update:


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Beautiful! 

Some people prefer a variation in color, but personally I think the vibrant green looks awesome.

What kind of camera are you using, and what settings?
The reason I don't update my journals is due to photoshack never loading and my lack of skill in aqurium-photography.

Also, where did you buy your HC?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Im using Canon A640, the HC is given to me by Jen the plant geek. Im planing to put some red on it maybe L. Arcuata or some L. Aromatica.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Update/ Rescape: Junuary 25, 2007


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I like the new scape. What type of moss do you have growing on your driftwood?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow. Looks great IMO. Alot more organized yet natural. Keep up the good work.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks!!! the moss are Taiwan Moss, Xmass Moss and Peackock Moss


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Updates:


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

man that downoi looks great. I almost want to eat it.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Coop...looks great!!!!! I recognize a lot of those plants....:icon_mrgr


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

fresh newb, the M. Umbrosum is the one that you send me, lol


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

hey cooper, i'm the asian guy that came into your store a couple weeks ago... was just wondering how you got that rotala green growing (saw a thread where you were saying how it wouldn't grow)... also, are you guys gonna order some in the store?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

i cant remember you, did you buy some plants from us???? are you the one who's asking for Rotala green??? anyway yeah i cant grow R. Green on my flourite substrate but the day i change my substrate to ADA AS, the R. green is growing like crazy..

ABout the plants at the store i let you know when we gonna have some more, actually if you noticed the tanks at the back, we gonna make it all for plants.


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

yeah i bought some plants, and you asked me if i was on this site... anyways, doesn't matter... you're not gonna sell some of those fancy mosses, are you? you could pull from your tank and just farm it in the store...


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I must know!

How many watts are you using?
How many hours?
BPS?
Ferts?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Do you have any fish, shrimp, etc?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Sasuke : 
130 watts over 29 Gallon 
8 hours
3 bps
Seachem Flourish for now

Naruto:
No Livestock :icon_lol:


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

I noticed you have moved the Rhinox 2000 around in your tank. Have you found that it works better in any certain location? I ordered one a week ago in hopes to replace my Red Sea 500 reactor to get higher than 28ppm CO2 in my 55 gallon.


----------

